# Germany 2. Bundesliga 15. - 18.08.2008



## James (Aug 6, 2008)

Alemannia Aachen - SV Wehen Wiesbaden 1.68 3.44 4.47 15.08.2008 - 18:00 
FC St. Pauli - VfL Osnabruck 1.87 3.29 3.74 15.08.2008 - 18:00 
1. FSV Mainz - 1. FC Kaiserslautern 1.85 3.28 3.84 15.08.2008 - 18:00 

1. FC Nurnberg - FC Augsburg 1.53 3.75 5.50 17.08.2008 - 14:00 
SC Freiburg - Munich 1860 1.91 3.24 3.69 17.08.2008 - 14:00 
RW Ahlen - FSV Frankfurt 2.15 3.21 3.02 17.08.2008 - 14:00 
FC Ingolstadt 04 - SpVgg Greuther Furth 2.52 3.18 2.52 17.08.2008 - 14:00 
TuS Koblenz - RW Oberhausen 1.90 3.25 3.67 17.08.2008 - 14:00 

MSV Duisburg - Hansa Rostock 1.93 3.25 3.53 18.08.2008 - 20:15


----------

